# Post TT question?



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

I am having my thyroid removed on June 18th and I've read a lot about recovery; however, I'm curious about something else. I've read the various lengths of time people have taken off work afterwards; however, I'm a stay at home mom now, so I'm wondering how much help I will need following surgery.

My surgery is this following Monday and my surgeon said I will stay one night. I will be home Tuesday. My husband has to go back to work on either Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday morning. He works everyday from 6:30 to 9:30. I have 5 small kids(11, 8, 6, 5 & 3) so I'm wondering which day next week I will be ready to be on my own without any help. Do you think I will feel up to it by Wednesday or should I plan on having my mom over for a few days after returning home. I don't want her to have to be over here any more days than necessary, as she will be staying with my kids all day Monday & Tuesday.

I'm typically pretty "tough" when it comes to getting around after surgery, but it's been a long, tired year running after my kids feeling the way I've felt. I'm just trying to get an idea of when my stamina will be up to tend to my kids all day.

Also, how does everyone get thru the week following surgery waiting for their results. I will be a nervous wreck. Will the doctor call or will I have to go to the office for results?

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...you have your hands full. Here are my thoughts... Wednesday is the absolute best-case scenario for doing things on your own, but I think you'll really be pushing it. If you could talk your mom into helping all week, that would be ideal. I don't know what kind of relationship you have with your mom or how much help you typically ask for from her, but if you could get a whole week, I think you'd really appreciate the help.

Alternatively, if she doesn't want to help with all 5 kids all week, perhaps she could take the two youngest for a few days "sleepover at Grandma's" on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. That would leave you with the three oldest, who are presumably less dependent on you. Just a thought. With that, and some pre-made meals, you could be good to go.

Let's see what others say. (I don't have kids, so this was not something I thought about for my recovery!)


----------



## bairfrey (May 4, 2012)

Hi, I am 15 days post surgery. I have a 9 year old son and would agree with Octavia, you will want help the full first week for sure. I had a great surgery and just a little trouble with my calcium levels. I slept alot the first 3 days after surgery, then got a bout of phnemonia. You just tire really easy and if you have a large family I just think you will be pushing it. Some days I was tired after just taking my shower. 
As far as results, I had a post op appointment with my surgeon on my 10th day and he went over my results; I knew before surgery though that I had papaliary carsinoma I just didn't know if my lymph nodes were affected, but to be honest you have so much other things to deal with post surgery the 10 days flew by. I would recommend making your post op appointment now and if you have your endo picked, make that appointment ASAP! Good luck. Everything will be ok. Surgery wasn't as bad as I thought. Ice lots. I did around the clock for the first week, I had little to no pain or swelling, just tenderness. Incision is healing great. Also, I did not drive until almost 6 to 7 days post surgery. So your mom and husband will be great help for any driving.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll also agree with Octavia. You won't be totally disabled, but you won't be 100% either. I think you'd be fine with the older kiddos, but might want back up with the younger ones.


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for your input. It puts my mind at ease. My mother n law would have been a great help; unfortunately my inlaws will be out of town that week and they have a family business thus being the reason why my husband won't be able to be around much. Their family doesn't understand the meaning of being tired, so it doesn't make sense to my husband why his wife is so tired all the time. I don't think he understands how the "healthy" wife he's known for 20 plus years has become so tired, anxious and all the other things that come with hashi's and hypothyroidism. People that say other people don't understand this disease sometimes, are so right.

This board has really helped me understand all of this better, and for that I'm very thankful!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I had surgery on Friday, home on sat & hubby went back to work on Monday. I was fine and the kids were fine. My kids don't get a lot of tv/video game time but the did the first week post op. I propped my self in a chair and they pretty much watched tv. I made sure I had plenty of cereal for breakfast, lunch meat & bread for lunch and I pre-made 10 freezer meals for dinner so about 3 I just popped a casserole in and dinner was done.

I will warn you my house and kitchen were a mess. I didn't have the energy to clean up after meals or pick up after the kids. We did paper plates and plastic silverware as much as possible and everything else just got piled in the sink for hubby.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

This is good info. I am scheduled for surgery Thursday, 6/21 and we are closing on a house the following Monday, 6/25. We have to make a 45 minute drive to our banker then to the closing appt. All this after we do a final walk thru on the new house. Just don't know if I will be up for it all. May start a new thread to get input.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, you should be fine as long as you aren't expected to lift boxes/furniture, etc. But the closing and walk through will be easy.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Not sure what will happen about the moving part...but great to hear ya think I'll be feelin' goot!


----------

